

Peter Thiel to Teach Startup Course at Stanford - kennethologist
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-12/paypal-co-founder-thiel-to-teach-stanford-course-on-startups.html

======
anigbrowl
Worth auditing if you can get in somehow. PT is an engaging and witty speaker,
both provocative and pragmatic. I had the pleasure of seeing him on a panel at
Stanford earlier this month; his remarks were always thought-provoking and
insightful, even when I differed with his conclusions.

